# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch singapore - malaysia 6 ngày 5 đêm: Universal - malacca - genting - kuala

## vietvietg

*TOUR SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM: UNIVERSAL - MALACCA - GENTING - KUALA LUMPUR*



_"Du lịch Singapore không cần phải đến tận nước Mỹ xa xôi, ngay bây giờ, khi đến thăm khu giải trí phức hợp Resort World Sentosa tại Singapore, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những hình ảnh quen thuộc trong các bộ phim nổi tiếng của kinh đô điện ảnh Hollywood..."_*Thời gian:*6 ngày 5 đêm
*Khách sạn:* 
*Khởi hành:* Theo yêu cầu
*Phương tiện:* đi về bằng máy bay
*Giá Tour: 14.000.000 VNĐ - Giá Khuyến Mãi: 13.600.000 VNĐ

**NGÀY 1: TP. HCM -SINGAPORE (ăn tối)
*


_Nhà hát Opera  Esplanade với kiến trúc rất độc đáo mang hình dáng của 2 quả  sầu riêng_


Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất , làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Singapore Tới phi trường Changi, xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn đi thamquan:
Nhà Quốc Hội.Công viên Merlion.Nhà hát Opera  Esplanade với kiến trúc rất độc đáo mang hình dáng của 2 quả  sầu riêng.Chụp hình lưu niệm với tượng Sư Tử biển - biểu tượng Đảo quốc Singapore.18:00 Quý khách dùng cơm tối, nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore.

*NGÀY 2: SINGAPORE (ăn 3 bữa)

*

 07:00 Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn.08:00 Đoàn khởi hành tham quan:
Mua sắm tại cửa hàng Dầu Gió Xanh nổi tiếng của Singapore (Medical Hall).Cửa Hàng Vàng Bạc Đá Quý.Tiếp tục đến vùng đảo Sentosa, đến nơi Quý khách tham quan Trường quay Universal Singapore (Universal Studio Singapore) - Đây là công viên giải trí đầu tiên và duy nhất ở khu vực Đông Nam Á. Quý khách sẽ tham quan:
Cặp đôi tàu lượn siêu tốc cao nhất thế (Battlestar Galactia).Đường đua đầu tiên Madagascar trên thế giới ( Madagascar) là đường trượt đầu tiên trên thế giới dựa trên bộ phim hoạt hình nổi tiếng “ Madagascar”.Thành phố khoa học viễn tưởng khởi diễn duy nhất tại Universal Singapore.Lâu đài Shrek đầu tiên trên thế giới (Far Far Away Castle) - tiếp đón du khách với điểm thu hút không gian 4 chiều ( Shrek 4D).Các đường trượt và các điểm thu hút khác bao gồm : Sự trả thù của xác ướp (Revenge of the Mummy), thế giới nước (Waterworld), sân khấu 28 của Trường quay Universal, lái xe Jeep săn lùng kho báu và Dino - Soarin dành cho trí tưởng tượng của trẻ em tại công viên kỷ Jura ( Jurassic Park Rapids Adventure).Sau khi dùng cơm trưa. Quý khách sẽ được khám phá trung tâm của thế giới giải trí vào buổi chiều tối với Đại lộ Hollywood, tiếp tục tham quan Phố Đi Dạo (Festive Walk)…18:00 Sau bữa tối tại nhà hàng trên đảo, quý khách thưởng thức chương trình nhạc nước đặc sắc và hoành tráng nhất Châu Á. Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore.
*
NGÀY 3: SINGAPORE - MALACCA (ăn 3 bữa).
*
07:00 Điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng.
08:00 Khởi hành đi Malaysia, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh qua cửa khấu TUASLINK, sau đó đi Malaca, quý khách tham quan:
Thành phố cổ Malacca với Quảng trưởng Hà Lan.Đồi Trung Hoa.Di Tích Pháo Đài Cổ Bồ Đào Nha.Di Tích Thách Đường Saint Paul.Mua sắm tại cửa hàng đặc sản của Malacca. Ăn trưa và tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.18:00 Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại Malacca.

*NGÀY 4: MALACCA – GENTING (ăn 3 bữa)
*


 07:00 Điểm tâm sang.
08:00 Khởi hành đi Genting, trên đường đi đoàn tham quan :
Động Batu cao 272 bậc thang - Thánh địa của người Malaysia Ấn Độ.Tham quan cửa hàng Đồng Hồ nơi trưng bầy những mẫu đồng hồ thời trang nhất thế giới.Cửa Hàng đá đen Phong Thủy của Malaysia.Đoàn lên thăm Genting bằng cáp treo - một trung tâm vui chơi giải trí lớn nhất Malaysia, bản sao của sòng bạc Las Vegas..Tự do tham quan trung tâm giải trí Theme Park và thử vận may tại sòng bài Casino…Quý khách có thể đăng ký thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật ly kỳ, hấp dẫn với sân khấu hoành tráng do các vũ công, ảo thuật gia của Ý & Đông Âu phối hợp  biểu diễn “Dream Show” chụp hình với Bạch Hổ & Bạch Sư Tử (chi phí tự túc) - Chương trình độc quyền chỉ có tại Genting highland.18:00 Nhận phòng khách sạn tại Kua Lumpur.

*NGÀY 5: GENTING - KUALA LUMPUR (ăn 3 bữa)
*



07:00 Điểm tâm sáng.
08:00 Xe đưa đoàn đến với Kuala Lumper thủ đô của đất nước Malaysia xinh đẹp, tham quan:
Cung Điện Hoàng Gia.Quảng trường Độc Lập.Tháp Đôi Twin Tower Petronas.Tượng Đài Chiến Thắng.12:00 Dùng bữa trưa với món lẩu Hot Pot đặc trưng của Malaysia.
13:00 Chiều tham quan mua sắm tại cửa hàng Chocolate và các siêu thi, trung tâm thương mại khu Bukit Bintang.
18:00 Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Kuala Lumpur

*NGÀY 6: KUALA LUMPUR - TP.HCM (ăn sáng, trưa)
*
07:00 Điểm tâm sáng. 
08:00 Xe đưa đoàn tham quan:
Thành phố thông minh Putrayaja - thủ phủ hành chính của Malaysia được xây dựng với nhiều loại hình kiến trúc đặc trưng.Dinh Thủ Tướng.Nhà thờ Hồi Giáo.Tự do mua sắm cho đến giờ ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về VN. Dùng cơm trưa trên máy bay. về HCM. Kết thúc chuyến đi. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.

*KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ MỘT TOUR DU LỊCH THẬT THÚ VỊ!



LƯU Ý: Nếu còn đặt backlink trong bài sẽ ban nick cảnh cáo!

*

----------


## vietvietg

Bạn nào có nhu cầu đặt tour vào 


> toursingapore.net.vn


 để biết thêm chi tiết

----------


## vietvietg

Đang giảm giá mọi người đặt nhanh nhé.

----------


## vietvietg

Còn vài ngày nữa là tết rồi, nhanh tay lên các bạn ơi. Du lich Singapore

----------


## vietvietg

_"Du lịch Singapore: Singapore một thành phố năng động với nhiều nét  tương phản và màu sắc sinh động, bạn sẽ tìm thấy nơi đây sự pha trộn hài  hoà giữa văn hoá, ẩm thực, nghệ thuật và kiến trúc. Chỉ cần một ngày  tham quan tại đây, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được hình ảnh của đảo quốc này trong  quá khứ và cả tương lai, từ các khu sắc tộc cho đến những trung tâm buôn  bán sầm uất, từ các khu vườn thanh bình cho đến những toà nhà chọc trời  duyên dáng."_

----------


## vietvietg

Chúc mừng năm mới.

----------

